# Michigan Garden



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Garlic, spuds, cherries and pears coming along. Melon plants haven't taken off yet. Pumpkins not much at all yet.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Frigging awesome Glen. our pear tree is so loaded this year, I'll try and get a few pic's through the weekend.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

You have a nice garden going again Glen, nice work.

All I have is citrus and a few tomato pants. Lemon lime and grapefruit are loaded down again. The orange tree seems to be doing better this year than last but it'll never be enough.

The mention of cherries brings back memories of visiting my Dads parents farm and climbing on the wagon barn to sit and eat cherries right off the tree


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Nice Garden GLEN*


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

youngdon said:


> You have a nice garden going again Glen, nice work.
> 
> All I have is citrus and a few tomato pants. Lemon lime and grapefruit are loaded down again. The orange tree seems to be doing better this year than last but it'll never be enough.
> 
> The mention of cherries brings back memories of visiting my Dads parents farm and climbing on the wagon barn to sit and eat cherries right off the tree


I remember riding horses bare back up to the mulberry trees and sitting there on them and getting to the fruit.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

How long is your growing season Glen? Good work on the garden!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

We have mulberry trees abundantly. Good to keep them away from the house, because the birds will recycle them onto most anything: cars, windows, walkways, etc. They get big relatively fast and the wood is very high on the chart for wood heat. I like them for wildlife like deer, too.

Growing season depends on what a person is growing, MoMo. Garlic is 2 inches underground from October until April when it sprouts. Onions can be started when the ground allows it. Snow and cold don't hurt garlic or onions. Spuds went in as soon as I could dig.

As far as dodging frost, it's about the end of May through September. After that, frost can occur anytime.

Hey, YD, got any pics of you in those tomato pants? On second thought...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

It might be rough getting a selfie amongst them. Today's harvest is pretty small, enough for my dinner salad. Yesterday's was better. I'm sure the neighbors have devoured them by now.








I have several of the grape tomato plants and a couple Roma plants also. 
The Roma's have lots of green wanna be's. Close but no amatricana.....


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ain't enough for one pocket.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here's a few pic's of the garden, planting 18 cedar's is the other project this weekend.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Looks great! Your garlic is ahead of mine with those scapes curling already.

If you grow any apples, those cedars are not friendly to them and cause cedar/apple rust.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

The cedars are on the N side of the house and no need to grow apples as we live in a valley that has thousands of orchards, so if we need any we either just buy or swap and shop. A crazy year here for growing anything from what I've heard.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Really wet here. Seems my melons and pumpkins may not make it. They germinate, look fine for a while, then die. Too much water and I have no way to stop it.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Ya they don't like that, the 3 squash plants that we have in are in a row that's covered in plastic with the cucumbers, the extra heat helps and I control how much water they get.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

What kind of spuds do you usually grow in your area.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Not sure, other than the baking type that have sprouted eyes from being kept too long.

Dang rain has killed most all of the melons, so I replanted the other day. No pumpkins, either. Hoping I can get a few melons and went with 80-day maturity, because the season's gonna be real short now.

I planted only one tomato and it shows the same signs of being too wet and is not growing at all.

Farmers that planted early will lose some crops, but many fields are too wet to plant now and will have nothing planted in them.

Onions, spuds and garlic are fine.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Planted 2 watermelon yesterday that showed up from a friend of Cindy's, might get something from them by the end of the season. We plant only 3 varieties of spuds - red caribe , russett and hansa, caribe is our best keeper and great for fries and potato salad as they don;t go soft when boiling, hansa is from Germany and brought over from some friends 40 yrs. ago, yellow and firm and also a great keeper.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My replants haven't shown up yet. Reaping anything is questionable except garlic, onions, and spuds. At least I'm not a real farmer; they've got it tough. Many losses. Higher food costs coming.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

glenway said:


> My replants haven't shown up yet. Reaping anything is questionable except garlic, onions, and spuds. At least I'm not a real farmer; they've got it tough. Many losses. Higher food costs coming.


I think this is everywhere in the country right now. The family and I are trying to grow what we can at home to help limit the amount of coin we need to spend on some food items.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Just driving around, I've noticed the bulk of land has not been planted. Talked to one old timer and he said of the 1200 acres he usually plants, only 200 acres have been planted. And, even that little bit may not produce much, because so much of it has become flooded. Food prices will increase as a result.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

My replants are growing but I think the clock is going to win this battle. I'll try to prune the melon vines to minimize growth beyond a few melons per plant to possibly speed up maturity. Onions are showing bulbs now and garlic and spuds have no issues.

I was goint to plant sugar beets in the field for deer but the wetness has prevented soil prep, so I'll stick with turnip planting the first week in August.

We are finally getting some hot weather (good for garden) but it may be too late for some varieties.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

I hear you there Glen, we've had a cool June and have gotten some much needed rain, the stuff under the plastic is doing ok, a bit warmer would help but I think it will turn hot and stay, probably around garlic harvest time, 3rd week in July !


----------

